

Yes, Google Photos Can Still Sync Your Photos After You Delete the App - Hoolyly
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/13/yes-google-photos-can-still-sync-your-photos-after-you-delete-the-app/

======
twiceaday
I'm not sure what is a good solution here. For the apps to register onDelete
actions? Can you image what mess that will turn into? Perhaps this is best
solved by better upfront messaging.

